# Companion - Is it possible?



## ktj1891 (31 January 2013)

Is it possible that any genuine people are out there looking for a companion/light hack?

I am struggling to find any sort of home for my mare.


----------



## Clava (31 January 2013)

ktj1891 said:



			Is it possible that any genuine people are out there looking for a companion/light hack?

I am struggling to find any sort of home for my mare.

Click to expand...


I know a genuine lady looking for one asshe has just lost her elderly gelding, but she wants a gelding as she worries her remaining mare wont get on with another mare.

Where are you in SW? She is in the South (central).


----------



## ktj1891 (31 January 2013)

Hi I am SW- Wiltshire


----------



## Clava (31 January 2013)

ktj1891 said:



			Hi I am SW- Wiltshire
		
Click to expand...

You could pm me her details if you like, we are in Hampshire  no harm in me asking her.


----------



## devonlass (31 January 2013)

TBH I would think it depends on what you mean by companion/light hack??

Is she more one than the other??

I'm sure many people would be interested in a safe horse they could hack at least a couple of times a week (could think of at least a couple that could pass on details to if appropriate),but if she's more of a companion that can be hacked occasionally due to soundness issues or health etc then probably not so much sadly.

Perhaps some more details on what she can do work wise and any health issues etc would help anyone looking??


----------



## Welly (31 January 2013)

Hi, yes we are looking for a very nice horse but must be sound,


----------



## ktj1891 (31 January 2013)

I am gunna get vet back out to review her properly. She fractured her knee in 2010 and since they has just lived out, shes got limited flexion in her right knee BUT she has been sound since it happened in the field and shes been ridden since but not regular and has been hacked and schooled sound as a pound in walk/trot. 

Was gunna potentially bring her into work this spring/summer and see how she held up in more regular work but I don't know if she would do 5 days week work more like 2/3 light work.

Shes only 14.2hh and due to nature of her injury would need a fairly lightweight rider.


----------



## Clava (31 January 2013)

ktj1891 said:



			I am gunna get vet back out to review her properly. She fractured her knee in 2010 and since they has just lived out, shes got limited flexion in her right knee BUT she has been sound since it happened in the field and shes been ridden since but not regular and has been hacked and schooled sound as a pound in walk/trot. 

Was gunna potentially bring her into work this spring/summer and see how she held up in more regular work but I don't know if she would do 5 days week work more like 2/3 light work.

Shes only 14.2hh and due to nature of her injury would need a fairly lightweight rider.
		
Click to expand...

My friend isn't looking to ride.


----------



## ktj1891 (31 January 2013)

Yes pass details on if you would and PM if shes interested. Thank you


----------

